# Rest In Peace, My Friend



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Sunday, June 6th, 2010 will stand as one of the worst days of my life.

Jager is gone. I took him to the emergency vet/specialty center and after all sorts of tests they told me he had acute kidney failure. He wasn't responding to treatment, continued to decline. He had a seizure during dialysis and they told me it was highly unlikely he was going to recover so I chose to end his suffering. 

The cause was likely chemical, some sort of poisoning. I am still trying to figure out what it was - could have been one of many different things that is used by my landlords or neighbors for controlling pests and varmints, or it could have been fertilizers, I don't know. I don't use anything, no fertilizers or pesticides, the only chemicals I have are locked under the kitchen sink.

All I know is that I failed. 

He was a good boy. Unlike any other dog I've ever had. 

Rest in Peace, Meister man.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss Jennifer, that's a bit of a shock. I don't think failing has anything to do with it...it is just life sometimes.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Jennifer. Do you think you are going to pursue any testing to see if it was something preventable for any other animals?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry- I'm sure he was a nice boy.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Maren, I was told without knowing what it was they couldn't test for it, they were still trying to narrow things down when I had him euthanized. They know it was not antifreeze and gave me a list of things that cause what happened and I am investigating on my own to find out who is using what in my area.

I have already taken Cuda in and had a full blood panel done on him and urine and fecies and everything else tests, he is the only other animal that is outside. Nothing abnormal but I'm watching him closely and he is unfortunately getting more crate time, instead of being out in his yard when I'm not at home. 

I have searched every inch of the yards and the dog runs and I can't find anything. I cleaned the yards every day and never found anything. No carcasses or bits and pieces, no piles or puddles or things out of the ordinary. Just rocks and grass and dirt.

I'm frustrated and paranoid, there are a handful of people in my area that I can't get ahold of, everyone else is putting together a list of stuff that they use.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

maybe too late now and might be you have already considered this, but necropsy may help you find out what happened, so that at least you know. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Molly, he's already been buried. I know it was some sort of chemical/poisoning, it's the only thing that makes any sense. Based on his symptoms I can narrow it down. I can't wait until I move and don't have so many other people to worry about.

Most of the people around me know what happened and are to get me a list of products they use, what types of pest killers and fertilizers. The landlord told me nothing will be used on our part of the property from now on (pesticides and fertilizers)


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that.

For somewhat selfish reasons (just my own curiosity) I was interested in seeing how he progressed. Sadly, like most I know what it's like to lose a dog you really care about. That is really sad to hear. You have my condolences.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Jennifer.

May his memory always bring a smile to your face and a warm spot in your heart.

Julie


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Jennifer.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer, 
I am so sorry to hear/read this news. I know that Jager was a special soul!! 

(let us know if and when you find anything out)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, that is awful. I am sorry for your loss. He was close to a year old? What a shock. I'm glad your other dog is OK.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

What a scary and horrific way to lose a dog. I hope you find answsers and a prevention, so you can sleep well, knowing your other dog is safe.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is a bad deal, but, shit happens and you can't watch them 24 hrs a day. Just don't beat yourself up Jennifer. Personally, I told her not to worry about necropsy's and more tests. He's gone. Don't throw good money after bad.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

I won't dig him up to take him in for a necropsy. He's burried under "his" apple tree at our neighbors/good friends house. 

I will try to find out what it was so I better prepared in the future and can do more to protect my animals. This showed me I haven't been doing enough, I failed to keep him away from something that killed him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is a bad deal, but, shit happens and you can't watch them 24 hrs a day. ...



And he had you, thank goodness, to make that decision to save him from having to drag out a miserable end. You did the right thing, as you know.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing to have happen. We just cant protect them from everything. I hope you can go easy on yourself.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

What a terrible loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry about your dog


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jennifer I'm so sorry to hear this about Jager.:sad: fwiw~Years ago I had a Am Staf that just didn't look/act right one evening. Before I could get him to the vet, a mere 15 miles away, he suffered a seizure. When we got to the vet, rigor had already set in and my K9 was thoroughly convinced he was poisoned. He was so sure of it he did the necropsy at his expense. He was right..fresh snail bait wrapped in raw meat. And snail bait wasn't something I ever used in the yard.

Corner house, kennel runs butted up to the street side and no tops on the kennels. Everything has been changed from that one event.

Again this is very sad news and hope that you will not be too blaming of yourself. Some things you just can't cover.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

damn that sucks. :sad: sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I know I shouldn't but I do blame myself. Whatever it was he hadn't eaten it recent enough to be in his stomach or intestines. Xrays and Ultrasound were done when he got there to rule out an obstruction.

It definitely changes how I do things. I thought I'd made them safe, apparently I hadn't.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jennifer,

Fluke things happen. I'm really sorry you lost him. Do what you have to do to make sure the others are safe but try not to beat yourself up about it.


Terrasita


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

I feel your pain. I lost my gsd pup in a similar way. The vet pretty much the same thing that you had posted. Just remeber that you did everything in your power to save him and only with time will you come to see that your self.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I never seem to find the right words when I hear this kind of news. But please know that I am truly sorry to hear of your sudden and unexpected loss. You did very well by him until something came along and interrupted that. I hope that you are able to reconcile that fact and not beat yourself up over what could have been done to prevent this. Take care.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Wow the scariest thread I ever opened!!

Jen I am really sorry about jager! I was enjoying the updates and struggles 

No you can't blame yourself...just learn from it.

Feel better soon, I lost a young pup a few years ago with no real explanation... I feel your pain.

T


----------



## Rachel Kilburn (May 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for you loss it is never easy especially when you don't know the cause...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Shit . . I am really sorry to read this Jennifer.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jennifer--my deepest sympathy for Jager's loss. that has to be one of the toughest ways to lose a dog...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you as I know very well what it feels like to lose a soul mate.
Big hug from Belgium


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Jennifer , I know one day you will be able to smile again when you think of your best friend


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jennifer I am sorry to read this and your loss. 

I remember some folks in farm country had something similar and it was from crop dusting. Unexpected out of no where. Either over spray or going near land that had been sprayed and the dog licking its feet. I honestly can't remember. 

Like others have said...don't beat yourself up...you did all you could for your part to keep him under good care and I don't think anyone on this board would doubt that. 

Doesn't make it suck any less. I am sorry.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss, it is a shitty thing to have happen . My thoughts are with you. I enjoyed reading your training updates, and I believe Jager had an excellent life with you, you gave him everything he could have ever wanted. Please don't beat yourself up over it - you couldn't possibly have known, and you can't protect them against everything...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jennifer,
So sorry for your loss. Think of him daily, and speak of him often. Keep him in your heart forever.

Howard


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone. I feel silly saying "thanks" so many times, I just can't seem to think of any better words right now.

I have some good pictures of him, not nearly enough, but I was looking at the puppy pics from the day I brought him home. It did make me smile.

The biggest thing right now is my paranoia .. not knowing what it was for sure.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jennifer. I hope you can come to terms with the fact that you definitely didn't fail him and can keep the good times you had with him foremost in your mind. Don't "lose" the good thoughts by beating yourself up.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I have found out a few things and after talking with the vets I believe I know what happened.

Jager had actually been showing signs of being a little "off" for over a week. I had made a vet appt for him at another vet that was to be for the Tuesday after he died(earliest I could get a regular appt). He had a lack of appetite sometimes and drank a ton of water/peed a lot. They told me to keep an eye on him but that it didn't sound serious and I was to bring in a urine and stool sample. Well things changed quickly, he went from being almost normal to dying literally overnight.

What I have found out is that the landlord has been trying something new on the worst of the pastures that just so happen to border our yards. She has been mixing the natural fertilizers (cow, horse, and goat poo mixed) with chemical ones. She neglected to tell me she had done so. Jager loved pasture apples. But he didn't eat very many as even though horse and cow poo isn't bad in and of itself I didn't want him to get worms so he was heavily discouraged.

A few days ago I found a carcass in my yard, half underneith one of the railroad ties that acts as a flowerbox that runs the entire length the back of the property. It was a partially burried, half eaten rabbit that had a funny smell to it. I called Animal Control and took it in to have it tested and it had calciferols (sp?) and compound 1080 in it, looked like it had been laced for coyote bait. 

I contacted the vet and they said if he was eating pasture apples with chemical fertilizers it would explain his previous symptoms, that he likely was not getting enough chemicals with the poo to cause serious problems and that if he ingested the substance that was in that rabbit or ate a critter full of it, that would explain his sudden downward spiral and so many new/different symptoms. They said the chemicals(mostly the calciferols) matched the test results and symptoms enough to be a fair conclusion but they couldn't 100% confirm it without having tested for it.

I know who is using it and have had a not very calm conversation with this person who is now in a lot of trouble.

I had felt like I killed him by not taking him in immediately when he had a lack of appetite. I felt like I had missed something and was a stupid idiot for not taking him in to the ER vet sooner. I believed I had killed him by waiting too long for an appointment with my favorite vet and not just taking him in ASAP to whatever vet could take him. 

I don't feel good about these results, it was still my fault for not preventing it. The landlord is not spreading the chemical laced manure along my fencelines and the man on the hill knows he's lucky to be alive.

Just another reminder that when you start feeling "Safe" its time to start looking around.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. My faith tells me you will see him again. Be strong.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jennifer, be easy on yourself!! if Jager got a hold of coyote bait, you may feel like you weren't vigilant enough and could've prevented it, but really, as quick as Ike is (and sneaky), i can absolutely visulize him gulping a baited rabbit--what a treat--in about 2 minutes. 

and in the normal course of things, why would a person think there may be poisoned bait out and about? i wouldn't.


----------

